# Creepy Blue Forest Mural



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

I was inspired by this watercolor artist that PumpkinRot had posted on his blog...
http://www.creativestem.com/user/ytresu

I decided to challenge myself and paint this mural onto one of the hallways in my haunt. Its somewhat white for a haunt but with fog and lighting it may work...


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Neat, nice work, a bit hard to see in the pics but it looks very neat!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh I really like the blue. It gives it a really nice spooky look. The red gives it an evil look. Both are great!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice work ...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That little frog creature looks so at home in your haunt

The color definitely changes the feel. Your first shot with the red is like a forest in Hell. The blue shots give the feeling of a cold day in Hell


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Which ever color you decide to use, with a little fog thats a great atmosphere. I think it came out great nice job!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Awesome as usual Jeff!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I like the look also. That tree really looks great with the scene.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

I think I will play with the lighting somemore. I want to go lower in wattage but stay with a blue light. I will probably add some amberish LED spots to the props. Lighting is key...

A fog chiller will do the trick. I just dont have any way of getting rid of the melted water.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Jeff that is really nice work. I loved the inspiration for it and I think you did a great job with it.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Great work - I like the blue its more like midnight.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Very nice effect. What if you made rotating disk of "tree trunk" shapes that drift in front of the light? Kinda like a color wheel. It would make it look like the shadows were moving...or maybe that the light source was moving around them.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

BoysinBoo said:


> Very nice effect. What if you made rotating disk of "tree trunk" shapes that drift in front of the light? Kinda like a color wheel. It would make it look like the shadows were moving...or maybe that the light source was moving around them.


I'm listening..tell me more. Its a small hall way. 6ft long 2 1/2ft wide. Its made up of old wood doors that are accordian style. there is a square recess light. I will be adding LED spots to shine on the monstermud trees.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Very creepy atmosphere! Great job!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

NoahFentz said:


> I think I will play with the lighting somemore. I want to go lower in wattage but stay with a blue light. I will probably add some amberish LED spots to the props. Lighting is key...
> 
> A fog chiller will do the trick. I just dont have any way of getting rid of the melted water.


Use frozen water bottle instead of ice. The water stays in the bottles and stays ice cold. Or even frozen zip lock bags. Nice work on the painting I like the blue also.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

This really adds a lot of atmos-fear. Looks cool in each color, but I also like the blue best.


----------

